# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  b a ba sur matplotlib

## awalter1

Bonjour,
J'essaye de voir si matplotlib (avec python) peut convenir pour faire une interface graphique.
En parcourant certains exemples fournis (http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/examples/index.html), je ne comprends mme pas comment a marche :

```

```

Dans cet exemple qui fonctionne, ou sont dfinis les objets prsents ? les couleurs de ces objets, leurs positions ...
Merci

PS: suis je dans le bon sous forum ?

----------


## Ggamer

Salut,

Ca fait un bail que je n'ai plus mis mon nez dedans. Mais ne t'inquite pas, c'est pas sorcier. Le problme est que tu as choisi un trs mauvais exemple car ici les donnes tests sont stockes dans la bibliothque. 

De plus, tu as choisis axes3D qui est assez chaud  apprhender (je me souviens y avoir pass du temps) alors je te conseille de ne surtout pas commencer par cette reprsentation. Commence par plus simple...

Bon, videmment, a t'aide srement pas plus. Mais c'est juste un petit conseil.

Bon courage.

----------


## awalter1

Merci de la rponse.
Je vais prendre des exemples plus simple.

----------

